# Is it normal for the alrger GLOTetra I have to be going after the other 2 GloTetra's?



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Like the title says, is this normal or is this due to them being an uneven school of them at the moment?


----------



## afishcalledlinda (Mar 29, 2012)

is the larger one a girl?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would say you need to even out your numbers, have the best male/female ratio. That usually clears up any aggression between fish of those types


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I would say you need to even out your numbers, have the best male/female ratio. That usually clears up any aggression between fish of those types [/QUOTE
> 
> True, how do you find out which is a girl or boy?]


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Males usually harass females and females a noticeably plumper from a top perspective when full of eggs. I would also recommend that you bump up the numbers of glo fish, they are schooling fish and they will pick on the weaker ones when in smaller groups and will target them


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea I been trying to find more but no stores have any more. Petland said they'll order them for me but it'll be until Thurs till they get them in.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

What type of glo fish do you have? The slim bodied ones that come in a wide rane of colors? Or the plumper ones that just come in green?


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

THe plump ones.....these are glo tetra's not the glofish(danios)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay, the. If you can't find access to any glo tetras then you can get black skirt tetras as they are the same species


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Mo said:


> Okay, the. If you can't find access to any glo tetras then you can get black skirt tetras as they are the same species


Well I called a petland near me and they said they will have some glotetra's in later on in the week so they should be fine till THursday right?

If I have a 20 gallon tank and have the following fish
2 red tetra
3 candy cane tetra
3 Glo Tetra
1 Pristella tetra
3 cherry barbs

can I add 3 more pristella's and 1 -2 glo tetras without overstocking my tank or is that a bit too much?


----------

